# Tropicare White Pearl Tyre Dressing



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Whilst conducting my durable tyre dressing tests a few of the American DW members suggested i get hold of some of the Tropicare white pearl water based dressing if i was looking for lasting shine.

A quick scoot to Matt at I4Detailing's site confirmed although he did the Tropicare range this wasn't a product on his web site. A few PM's exchanges and Matt bought me one in to try out (thanks Matt) a bargain at about £10 inc delivery










First thing to note is that due to it's water based nature it's a very low viscosity liquid in consistency and application is suggested by sponge. However i like to paint the thinner dressings on by Swissvax Pneu brush

The wheel and tyre was first washed with Megs old spice




























Instructions then say to leave it to dry and then mop any excess up by buffing away.














































I rather like the finish left at this stage and am looking forward to see how this goes.

I'll see how it gets on over the next week or two

Many thanks for Matt for sourcing me a bottle to try


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - that looks a REALLY nice finish. Love the matt but deep black look :thumb: Was there much to wipe away after it dried?

Can we put this on mine next week please


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> wow - that looks a REALLY nice finish. Love the matt but deep black look :thumb: Was there much to wipe away after it dried?
> 
> Can we put this on mine next week please


No a few little bubbles in the raised lettering etc

The rear one I buffed less so is a little more shiny but i agree i'm liking the look so far

No problem on your car mister :thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks for the write up, that finish looks perfect! hopefully matt will start stocking it soon


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

grant_evans said:


> thanks for the write up, that finish looks perfect! hopefully matt will start stocking it soon


I believe he had to bring a case in so there will likely be a few


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

tropi-care white pearl outlasts all rubbish and oily dressings like Megs Endurance, is easier to work with, and gives you that SV Pneu look at a fraction of the cost when bought by the gallon.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

supercharged said:


> tropi-care white pearl outlasts all rubbish and oily dressings like Megs Endurance, is easier to work with, and gives you that SV Pneu look at a fraction of the cost when bought by the gallon.


Many thanks for your advice Supercharged it looks cracking at the mo so we'll see after a few weeks :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks mighty impressive Jon :thumb:. Maybe a bit too 'matt' for me  but I'll check back to see if it lasts.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Looks mighty impressive Jon :thumb:. Maybe a bit too 'matt' for me  but I'll check back to see if it lasts.


We'll do Damon's car this weekend, and you can have another look and if you fancy I'm sure we can sort something out Adam :thumb:

It looks more shiny than the pics show but super black


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cheers Jon :thumb:

I like the super black look, with a touch of shine. I only use Z16 currently which after 2 layers I find lasts quite well and gives the look I'm after. For some reason the same process doesn't look the same on the wife's car - something to do with the design/rubber for her tyres maybe ??


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Cheers Jon :thumb:
> 
> I like the super black look, with a touch of shine. I only use Z16 currently which after 2 layers I find lasts quite well and gives the look I'm after. For some reason the same process doesn't look the same on the wife's car - something to do with the design/rubber for her tyres maybe ??


Yep these new tyres are Pirelli, the Continentals I wanted were out of stock  They look very grey with out any dressing.

Michelin are a nice colour rubber naturally, but i was told the Conti are best on these VERY heavy cars, oh well i ended up with Pirelli's.

Amazingly I've yet to try Z16 but i'm sure Steve has some of this somewhere.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Amazingly I've yet to try Z16 but i'm sure Steve has some of this somewhere.


How is that possible , I thought you'd tried 'EVERYTHING' :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> How is that possible , I thought you'd tried 'EVERYTHING' :lol:


I have a list of stuff yet to try amazingly enough!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Very irrelivant but I am highly impressed with the tropicare glass towel, its always nice to have a good first impression and hopefully the tyre dressing will be as good as my glass towel is!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

G220 said:


> Very irrelivant but I am highly impressed with the tropicare glass towel, its always nice to have a good first impression and hopefully the tyre dressing will be as good as my glass towel is!


It's not a brand i have used before, but there are a few things on Matt's site that look interesting


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Epoch said:


> I believe he had to bring a case in so there will likely be a few


thanks mate, got a bottle on the way now :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

great post mate very interested to see how this holds up. 

Try some Z16 i think you'll like it. Its the only one i mostly use now as it leaves the finish i'm after and holds up quite well. I have multiple layers of it on my car tyres and when foaming the tyres bead and nothing sticks to them.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

grant_evans said:


> thanks mate, got a bottle on the way now :thumb:


:thumb:



Phil H said:


> great post mate very interested to see how this holds up.
> 
> Try some Z16 i think you'll like it. Its the only one i mostly use now as it leaves the finish i'm after and holds up quite well. I have multiple layers of it on my car tyres and when foaming the tyres bead and nothing sticks to them.


Cheers

Been looking uber black over the last few days

Major rain fall on the way home today so will be interesting to see how it holds up (being a water based dressing).


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Amazingly I've yet to try Z16 but i'm sure Steve has some of this somewhere.


Tell him to keep hold of the Z-16 Jon, it's like gold dust now.:lol:

Had to revert to trying something different now, but like the look of finish the Tropicare leaves, thanks for sharing.:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I like the look of this dressing - does remind me of Z-16 - I like the waterbased version and this looks like it leaves a great finish 

All important question "What does it smell like "


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

Any news on this Epoch?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Epoch said:


> Yep these new tyres are Pirelli, the Continentals I wanted were out of stock  They look very grey with out any dressing.
> 
> Michelin are a nice colour rubber naturally, but i was told the Conti are best on these VERY heavy cars, oh well i ended up with Pirelli's.
> 
> Amazingly I've yet to try Z16 but i'm sure Steve has some of this somewhere.


The Pirellis should take the dressing better, I couldn't get Conti sport contacts to match the fronts on my car recently so I've had to stick Pirelli's on the back as the contis were on back order in my size and in runflat. There is a definate difference between how they take on dressing with the Pirelli's looking far better.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

snapsnap said:


> Any news on this Epoch?


Sorry, been busy of late

The White pearl dressing looks to easy last about two weeks on my car making the wheels look nice and deep black (very Pneu plus in look, with the added bonus of lasting a little longer). They even stay blacker when dirty. The product stays on longer than two weeks but looses it's ultimate darkness

Super thumbs up from me, if you like bling and shiny it's not the best though.


----------



## Hatter The Mad (Apr 11, 2010)

Where on earth do you get this stuff from?


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

I4detailing. 

Check out the retailer's section on here

hth

Tony


----------



## Hatter The Mad (Apr 11, 2010)

I might be suffering from Friday-night blindless, but I still cannot find it. Here is their whole Tropicare listing: http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Tropi-care_Products.html


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Ah, I see, thought you meant which retailer to buy it from, I didnt check their website.

But I'd still ring or contact Matt @ i4detailing, as he may still be able to help you, I am sure I saw a recent post by RussZs saying he had used it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=158394

hth

Tony


----------

